#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται FESPA 10 EC

## Lefki

Πωλείται λογισμικό Fespa 10EC σκυροδέματος (Ευρωκώδικες & ανάλυση Pushover, Έκδοση 5.0.0.46). Τιμή χαμηλή και συζητήσιμη. 

Πληροφορίες στο *lefkipapada**@**yahoo**.**gr*

----------

